# Electric side mirror not working



## ryan14 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a Nissan sentra and it has electric side mirrors where i push a button inside the car and the left and right mirrors fold inwards, however the left side mirror folds and the right side mirror *just moves a little bit then it stops*.
What may be causing the right hand side mirror to not fold inwards like it used to? is the electric mirror motor broken and if it is, what is the process to get it fixed and how much does it usually cost and how much time would it take to install and i won't need a new mirror right?


----------

